# Todays treat!!!  Praline bacon!! With Q-View!!!



## fpnmf (May 23, 2011)

Wanted to try this since I saw it a few months ago..

Followed the recipe with my latest bacon.

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2010/07/20/praline-bacon-recipe/  

http://www.ehow.com/how_2083642_toast-pecans.html  

Here's the pictures..

Toasting the pecans.








The 3/4 done bacon.







The fixins.







Onto the bacon and back in the oven..







Out of the oven...OMG...praline bacon!!!!!!  It is gooooood!!!







The plate!!







Have a great day!!

 Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2011)

Now thats different there Craig but I really don't think anything less coming from you.


----------



## fpnmf (May 23, 2011)

Ummm gee thanks Mark!!!  

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (May 23, 2011)

awesome craig........I think you found a new state fair food........


----------



## werdwolf (May 23, 2011)

?  did you mix the nuts with the syrup, or coat the bacon with it and sprinkle the nuts on?  This looks like something for a family get together.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

Holy shhhhhhhoot !!

That looks Awesome, Craig!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

Hey Craig that looks awesome. It will not work as fair food though because all of that stuff is dipped into a batter and fried LOL


----------



## realtorterry (May 23, 2011)

Wow that looks as good as the bacon brittle Cowgirl makes


----------



## fpnmf (May 23, 2011)

werdwolf said:


> ?  did you mix the nuts with the syrup, or coat the bacon with it and sprinkle the nuts on?  This looks like something for a family get together.


From the link I provided up there:

*Praline Bacon Recipe*

1 lb. Good quality thick cut Bacon
4 Tbsp Steen’s Cane Syrup
3/4 Cup Brown Sugar
3/4 Cup Pecans, toasted and chopped

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Place a wire rack on a sheet tray. Combine the Pecans and brown sugar. Lay the bacon side by side on the rack, place in the preheated oven for about 15-20 minutes, or until the bacon is sizzling and starting to brown around the edges. The object is for the bacon to cook about 3/4 of the way through before adding the topping.

Push the partially cooked bacon as close together as possible on the rack and brush with the cane syrup, this will give the topping something to grab on to. Cover generously with the Pecan/brown sugar topping. Place back in the oven for about 10 minutes more or until the topping is bubbly and the bacon is good and brown. Let cool.

As the Praline Bacon cools it will set up and have a nice chewy bite to it.

Serves 4 as a side  

Hope this helps.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (May 23, 2011)

You gotta be kiddin'

Just when i thought i'd eatin bacon every way there was!

I can tell, livin in the country has givin you too much time on your hands!

But as i allways say (if you have time to kill, why not try smokin it to death)

Awesome post neighbor (as usual)


----------



## fpnmf (May 23, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> You gotta be kiddin'
> 
> Just when i thought i'd eatin bacon every way there was!
> 
> ...


Mucho Thanks K-dog!!!

After sitting in the fridge for a few hours this stuff is awesome.

Too much time on my hands??? Never!!

I have to nap at least once a day from all the activity here.

It's hell having no dishwasher..

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (May 23, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Mucho Thanks K-dog!!!
> 
> After sitting in the fridge for a few hours this stuff is awesome.
> 
> ...


I had a great dishwasher once...............................................Then i married her!    End of story!!


----------



## remedy1154 (May 28, 2011)

wow, looks awesome!


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2011)




----------



## downeaster (May 29, 2011)

That looks addictive. I must try some of that.

Don


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

Looks Awesome! I really like that Nola site.   I almost made that same recipe to take to a party today, to add my own sick little twist, I spatter / drizzle (Jackson Pollock - style) melted semi or bittersweet chocolate using a fork.   Cheers! with bacon!!


----------



## smokey mo (May 31, 2011)

ok, that is just plain sick and wrong....i have to make some.  I was trying not to drool on the keyboard.

Looks very good.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy Moly, Craig, this thread just got banned my my doctor's Diabetic Police!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Pops  they just called..hehehehe...

The Woman thought it was a kinda strange combo.

Shook her head as she ate the stuff!!!

  hahahahahaha

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2011)

Off The Charts My Friend!!

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

Craig, You're killlin' me again.

Great tutorial and the pics are awesome.

Now I'm thinkin' there's some BBB in the freezer that is going to volunteer for this recipe.

Maybe even a few slices with chocolate morsels dribbled on top. My list is so long.....oh well?


----------



## chef willie (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks killer.....questions...eat it room temp like jerky?...what's a good sub for the Steens?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't found Steen's (or any brand of cane syrup) in our neck of the woods yet, whole foods or pcc (our natural food co-op) might carry it, just haven't checked there yet.  I used reduced maple syrup; it's job is to just to help the sugar stay put, and I'll put maple syrup in anything I can!


----------



## michael ark (Jun 1, 2011)

Meat candy muum


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow I might try that.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks killer.....questions...eat it room temp like jerky?...what's a good sub for the Steens?


I put them in the fridge after they cooled down...way chewy then..

I looked in several places for Steens...they had 30% cane then I found Steens at Winn Dixie!!




michael ark said:


> Meat candy muum


Thank you!




SQWIB said:


> Wow I might try that.


It will make the sweet tooth swoon....


TheBarbeQueen said:


> I haven't found Steen's (or any brand of cane syrup) in our neck of the woods yet, whole foods or pcc (our natural food co-op) might carry it, just haven't checked there yet.  I used reduced maple syrup; it's job is to just to help the sugar stay put, and I'll put maple syrup in anything I can!


MMMMMM maple syrup...


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 6, 2011)

dude thats alot better than the nuts I just cooked!!!!   1st time will keep pushing.         great job gotta try this recipe!!!!


----------



## roller (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good real good. I did some a couple of days ago for an afternoon snack...Love it...


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2012)

i know this is an old thread. but i just made some for thanksgiving. i should have do this a long time ago....yummy


----------



## bluto (Dec 3, 2012)

Yummo!  That looks ridiculous, I am going to have to try this one.


----------

